# On a scale of 1-10, how good was the year 2017?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10 how good was the year 2017?

Here is a link to the previous poll in case any of you voted in it. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/on-a-scale-of-1-10-how-good-do-you-1920481/


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It was an okay year for me. I moved back to my hometown and moved in with my parents, my mood definitely improved, in a way I feel like i'm back to my old self where i'm not super depressed anymore. My parents got a new farm and a new dog. These are all good things. 

I just feel like I wasted this year, there's so much more I could have done. I hardly worked at all this year, so I could have used that time to improve myself. I let my business run in to the ground, I didn't go out as much as I should have, I should have talked to more women, I should have taken money more seriously, I shouldn't have spent so much time browsing random stuff.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ill change my vote to 4

edit: lmao i voted 1 in the prediction thread


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I wish 2017 was better. There were nice and happy moments of course, but I feel like those not so good moments were more numerous. I hope 2018 will be good year


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll give it a 5. It could have been better but it wasn't worse. At least not like previous years that were 2s or 3s. I think next year might actually be better, here's hoping.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I gave it a 5

2017 started kind of depressive and suicidal and got much better by the end. I've done a lot of good things recently to try and get my life to a better place.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't really catalog my life by year, so it's seldom I look back and say to myself, "how was year XXXX?"


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

It was a miserable year but I'm happy for all the people I met and got to know from my old job. I learned a lot about myself this year too. I hope I continue to get better. IDK how to rate it though :/ Probably a 4.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Every year was the same since 2010. 1/10.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

One of the hardest years ever, although I didn't kill myself so... that's a good thing? I guess? 
I feel like









Although, the chubby version lol.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2 - Horrible year. I got zero done -- same job, didn't do anything I should have, just a waste.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Every year is the same to me 1/10


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd give an 8. Over all I didn't do anything and others would say I wasted time, but to me it was a lot better than 2016.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

A lot of good stuff, a lot of bad stuff. Just a lot of stuff. Looking back, I think most of it has been for the best. Maybe a 7?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

It's honestly immeasurable for me. I never had a year where so many great things and terrible things happened. I have absolutely no clue what to rate it. Lol

This is because I'm not sure what outweighs what.

I guess 5, right in the middle.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

2

Had a really terrible year. Not expecting things to get better. Just holding on as long as I can at this point.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I give it a solid 8.

1.) went on my first date (albeit she declined a second date :cry)
2.) got up the courage to start seeing a counselor
3.) am trying to go to a new church in my area
4.) the sports teams I cheer for did pretty good
5.) got up the courage to join a gym and have been going consistently.
6.) am nearing the $15/hr mark

I've come a long ways since curing my SAD! 

One of the better years!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yikes. Sounds like everyone had an awful year.  Praying you guys find God's peace and goodness!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

It's hard to quantify on a ratings scale. I made some huge strides this year in some ways. In others, I failed or took a step back. I had some good positive mindset shifts. I can say that I don't experience a great deal of anxiety any more, at least not to the point that it impacts my life. I have some clear defined goals, and I work towards them. I made some new friends, even a few girls in there. I abused drugs and alcohol heavily, but I've slowed down on even that recently. I had a good job and got canned, but this led me to realizing I didn't want to work in that field anyway. On a whole I'm in a decently good place, but much of the year was wasted.

**** it, I'm not looking back. It's all about the next year baby.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

A solid 2/10 for the amount of family members I had die this year. Been a pretty **** year for me in general also. I was hopeful for next year at one point, but now I don't give a **** anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's been pretty ****.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Praying you guys find God's peace


Is that a threat? Cause I'd totally take God up on some peace right now, y'know what I'm sayin'?

Aw, who am I kiddin'? I'm going to hell. :/


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

2017 was a matter of compromise and strife. While I couldn't find an apprenticeship I did find a job that offered relevant work experience in the trade I want to be in! A stark contrast to the year prior when most of my personal info was plastered all over this forum but that's another tale for another day!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

This year was pretty hard. School and work wore me to the bone to the point where I'm not sure if I can even do either of them anymore. I moved twice. I lost all my friends and social life but that actually was a slightly positive thing? My sister got married  ! My uncle died, my family cat died. I'm slowly making friends with some of my coworkers. I've also made it my goal to talk to a therapist or psychiatrist by the end of the month so there's that.

4/10 I guess. It was more bad than it was good but still some awesome things happened. And some of the bad things... I want to say I will learn from them but only time will tell.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

predicted 5, and voted 8! antidepressants rule lol. for real tho improvements all around in both my social life and i guess my work life. like the job is gonna be hard hours wise but i'm making significantly more money so we'll see where that goes. mainly just happy about my mental health and my social life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-5/10


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

8/10 I reckon. Pretty decent, but then I did mess up my degree even after a second try (while my family think I graduated in 2014). That was a hard blow, because I got excellent marks for my essays (98% in one case) and just flunked the exam essay as usual. Which, turns out, decided everything.

Got a great new job, made friends, got over some SA problems (such as talking on the phone). Confidence and self esteem definitely up. Good hair year. Best flat I've had yet and an awesome flatmate.

Fewer deaths than in 2016. Roll on 2018...


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

truant said:


> Is that a threat? Cause I'd totally take God up on some peace right now, y'know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> Aw, who am I kiddin'? I'm going to hell. :/


Why would you think those things? We can't know the future. 


sword1 said:


> Congrats on the accomplishments.


Thanks. It doesn't buy happiness though.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Why would you think those things? We can't know the future.


Idk, man, it's your religion. That's just what Christians tell me, lol. But yeah, kinda OT. Carry on...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It started well but tailed off in the 2nd half. Probably a 6.


----------



## webs (Jul 5, 2016)

Definetely a 1... hardest year of my life.. lost my girlfriend and anxiety from work is through the roof


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

I would say personally this year was a 5 out of 10 for me. This year was certainly the hardest year in college I've had so far and my anxiety and depression only got worse and worse throughout 2017. However, around October things eased up a little in my life and I even made a few new friends both on and off this site. ^-^ In addition, I successfully completed the hardest semester for me with all A's so while things were pretty bad for me, in the end, they turned out ok <3


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Every year is bad, but this one was probably the worst for me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It started the worst it could be. It went on and I began to enter the world and make real progress into my mental health problems for the first time in over 15 years (longer, but I am pretending to be in my mid 30's still). That qualifies as a 6.

The two main requirements for my life to be "good enough" are absent though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> It started the worst it could be. It went on and I began to enter the world and make real progress into my mental health problems for the first time in over 15 years (longer, *but I am pretending to be in my mid 30's still*). That qualifies as a 6.
> 
> The two main requirements for my life to be "good enough" are absent though.


Definitely wouldn't put you past 35 with that latest avatar mate. (possibly even younger) 

It's been a difficult year for me - living alone for the first time in many years, worrying about my son when he was in Sth Korea, various other stuff, plus mental health problems which are always present - I'd give it a 5.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> Definitely wouldn't put you past 35 with that latest avatar mate. (possibly even younger)


Too flattering Don .

The almost magical dewhitening of the beard has definitely youthified me quite a bit. I have no idea how that happened.

There are some tells though as to my age, the receding temples are hard to get around (I did a minoxidil experiment last year but sadly it didn't work). My skin is also not the best, though I am about to embark on one final push with the dermarolling and retin a, before I give up completely on that.

I am pretty much at the point where what can easily be done has been done appearance wise, so next year onto other less superficial things. The volunteering I am about to embark on might lead to some interesting employment opportunities, and I am going to teach myself python and delve more deeply back into the cryptocurrency arena.

Would be nice to get a couple of my long term demons dealt with in 2018.

I have said this before to you Don, your boy is lucky to have you as a dad. You are a really nice chap and I am sure he greatly values you. I hope you get another couple of points on your 2018, and remember, though boring, meds are definitely better for you .


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Too flattering Don .
> 
> The almost magical dewhitening of the beard has definitely youthified me quite a bit. I have no idea how that happened.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - very nice of you to say that.

Yes, the meds make life a bit dull - although they do keep me safe, which is probably a good idea. 

Funny you should mention crypto-currencies - I've been watching a number of them too lately and was thinking of learning how to trade them - as opposed to just holding. (although would obviously hold a certain amount as well) The prices have obviously calmed down lately but will be fun to watch what happens with them new year. They're definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Much like OP I am broke, no sex life, wasted year...and all in the name of work experience. Still, no catastrophes struck so def a 7/10


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - very nice of you to say that.
> 
> Yes, the meds make life a bit dull - although they do keep me safe, which is probably a good idea.
> 
> Funny you should mention crypto-currencies - I've been watching a number of them too lately and was thinking of learning how to trade them - as opposed to just holding. (although would obviously hold a certain amount as well) The prices have obviously calmed down lately but will be fun to watch what happens with them new year. They're definitely something to keep an eye on.


See the link in my sig, I might do a series of vlogs on crypto as it is something I am going to get back into quite heavily next year. Not so much the trading part (though I am dabbling again atm), but things like, explaining what it is, how it works, how to use it to buy stuff, how to use exchanges, which exchanges to use, which currencies to look at, the blockchain and its uses and so on.

As a further challenge for me I might make those vids public .


* *





I don't think bitcoin is the coin to be looking at any more


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Well since a 9-10 would mean that I either gained full time employment, moved out and/or got a boyfriend, Then I would say it's been about a 4. 

I've done the exact opposite of all of that. And I've lost a lot of money on car repairs. My savings, the little bit of money I had. It sucked. 

But, I'm hoping next year will be much better. I'm determined to make it good and make it a 10. A 9 would be good too. Or an 8.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

feels said:


> predicted 5, and voted 8! antidepressants rule lol. for real tho improvements all around in both my social life and i guess my work life. like the job is gonna be hard hours wise but i'm making significantly more money so we'll see where that goes. mainly just happy about my mental health and my social life


Same. I was thinking 4-5, then really thought about it and it's an 8. I've had great moments this year. I still have my bull with SAD, GAD, PTSD, but feel less sad, oddly, despite the anxiety disorders. This might be the best year I've had in a long time. Like, since I was a little kid. That sounds ****ing depressing in and of itself, but yeah (lol!), I've had a good year.

Better than 2000 and 2011-2013. And I guess 2015. All life changers in a very negative way. 2015 wasn't just psychological, but physical. Now I have a cruddy hand. And also I failed someone miserably, which in turn really hurt a lot.

But back to 2017: I have a solid job that pays well and makes me economically stable, which also makes me more social in some ways that're usually not uncomfortable; I'm in love, and with someone very worthwhile; and I've traveled--something I've not got to do in a very long time, let alone ever in a way where it was my adventure (I'd always just been dragged along on family or field trip).

2018 has to be better. I can at least make it another 8/10.  Here's hopin'. :smile2:


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

4.

Jan-May: Depressing, let downs by many people. 
June-August: Asylum in the Middle East. Depressing, Wild.
September-December: In the hole (financially).Worried, but highly focused on my future.

I'm also not the type who believes in a 'new page' just because it's a New Year. Learn to change yourself on a daily basis. Not just when the calendar says January 1st.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll give it a 6 out of 10. Getting engaged was nice, and it's good i'll be setting foot into the world of married life soon. A new chapter in life is always welcome. A former coworker pretty much gave us his queen size bed as well ,so that saved me probably $1,000. Got a new car and a fairly decent raise. A lot of things in life have stayed the same though, fiancé still hasn't got a job, I still have the same crappy job, i'm putting weight back on, etc. Lots of downright awful things too, my mom tumbled down the stairs in January, and was bruised up for a good while. My Dad nearly had to go to the hospital over his worsening gout. My fiancé's aunt was run over and killed by a drunk driver on the 4th of July. A former friend shot up a bunch of people in a church a few towns over ( you probably know who i'm talking about, but I won't be mentioning his name here). Not to mention the usual bs financial problems I always have. 
So ,overall, not as good as 2016 was, but I've been overall stable and my life seems to be moving on alright so it gets a passing grade from me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

in some ways, a 10, and in others, a 1. i really felt i was in heaven some days and in hell the others, lol.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hmm, i'll give it a 6 out of 10. A lot of anger and depression and suicidal urges. But i made so much progress, i overcame social anxiety and OCD to name a few achievements, and i'm finally a lot happier in life now after learning to not let anything affect my emotions negatively. 


Anyway i wish the best of luck to anyone who had a bad year, and hopefully 2018 can be a better year for you all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

One, for my depression has been acute. I'm struggling to keep a semblance of normality and it has been quite difficult to find enjoyment in much of anything.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm actually kind of surprised to say this but I would give it a 6.5, maybe a 7. There were plenty of bad things that happened, especially earlier on in the year and getting off to an awful start but I made a ton of progress. Learning how to drive and driving daily now without anxiety, that was my major one. I also did well academically, scored a really good flexible job and I'm getting better with managing my anxiety as a whole. Going through a really bad period early on also set me up for a whole year of introspection and getting to the core of why I was so needlessly bitter, awful. I feel like I've improved a ton since then. A lot of 2017 was self-improvement.

I still struggle with loneliness and mental illness, but it wasn't totally catastrophic last year. Hoping I can only continue to build up from here.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Around an 8.. it was still hard, but I got my first job, got accepted to college, started medication and worked on myself a lot, so I feel like I made quite a bit of progress.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

A weak 3. It was absolute s**t


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A million dollars would have made it better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Scratch that 5.

maybe 1 now.


----------

